# EasyPeasy lässt sich nicht installieren



## cesupa (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wollte heute auf meinem Asus EeePC 1005HA-H EasyPeasy installieren. Hab mir die iso runtergeladen und mit Unetbootin auf meinen 1GB-USB-Stick drauf gemacht. Nachdem ich die BIOS Einstellungen vorgenommen habe, startet sich so eine Art Bootloader, mit der einzigen Auswahl 'Default'. Danach wird der Kernel geladen und ich lande in einen weiteren Bootloader, der mir z.B. die Auswahl gibt, EasyPeasy als Livesystem zu starten oder EasyPeasy zu installieren. Wähle ich eines von beiden aus, steht im nächsten Moment z.B. Booting 'Install EasyPeasy' da und dann ein kürzerer textabschnitt der mit "kernel (hd0)..." beginnt. Dann blinkt nur noch der Cursor und es passiert rein gar nichts. Woran kann das liegen?

Gruß
cesupa


----------

